# Partial Inset Door Problem



## jlc791 (Aug 5, 2008)

This is a case of what happens when you plan out a design without knowing what the "industry standards" are first. 

I'm working on a bathroom vanity for which I've built partial inset doors - 3/8" inset and 1" lip to overlay the face-frame. All materials are 3/4" stock. My problem now is finding hinges that will work with these doors as I've discovered that the standard for partial inset hinges is 3/8" x 3/8" with some older designs available for 1/2" and 5/8" INSET but still 3/8" lip (presumably these are for stock thicker than 3/4"). Does anyone have any suggestions short of ripping the doors down to meet the standard 3/8" lip?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The ⅜"x⅜" rabbet is pretty much accepted as a "partial inset". One of the reasons is opening clearance on the hinge side. Most of the hardware I'm familiar with is designed for that. There may be a hinge style that will allow more than that much, but I'm not aware of any.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

Route out the face frame that the doors overlap to move the hinges over the required distance.


----------



## jlc791 (Aug 5, 2008)

Jordy,

That would give me a place to mount the hinge but unless the pivot point of the hinge remains at or outside the outermost edge of the door, it won't work as the door will bind with the face frame...or am I missing something?

Jeff


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Exactly which hinges were you planning on? Why did you want a 1" lip?


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

This is how most educations are obtained. By now you know to buy your hardware first, even shelf pins. When you finally feel comfortable with a certain hinge & drawer slide that you have used successfully for a couple years,without telling you, they switch all measurement to metric.... asian metric at that..Ha Ha. And you thought you finally had it figured out! The difference between an amature and a pro, is the pro has made that mistake before and has become a "pro" at fixing it! Best of luck!


----------



## jlc791 (Aug 5, 2008)

I had wanted the large lip for the proportions it would give yet I wanted to stick with partial inset doors as I personally have never liked the look of overlay doors (or full inset, for that matter). To Jim's point, it hadn't occurred to me that something as obvious as a hinge for larger lips wouldn't be available.

What I'm thinking of now is adding back a landing for the hinges on each door and routing out the face frame to accommodate as Jordy suggested. If I had access to decent metal bending equipment, I'd modify my own hinges.


----------



## WaldoABJ (Aug 3, 2009)

I have a similar problem but not of my making...

I have restored a 1980's vintage Pearl grandfather clock and cabinet. The original hinges were missing. The door has a 1/2" inset with a 3/8" overlay. All that should be visible when the door is closed is the finial portion. All screws should be hidden I cannot find any hinges other tha 3/8" inset and overlay. I have pulled similar hinges of another clock cabinet but cannot see any sign of a model or manufacturer. I have contacted Louis and Company, woodcraft, rockler etc w/o any success.

Any ideas of where to go next for the appropriate hinge?


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

Amerlock makes a 3/8 overlay hinge that requires a notch in the door style. This hinge is somewhat adjustable with the oval locating holes in the hinge. Get the sandpaper out!!! Rick


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Jeff,
What you are looking for is impossible. 

The geometry involved is that the 1" overlay can't be accommodated by the swing of the hinge. If it isn't too late, my suggestion would be to convert the door to full inset. If the door is already cut too small, add a strip of beading around the edge of the door.


----------



## jlc791 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rich,

My project is now completed - I simply cut the doors down in width to get back to the 3/8" inset. The post by by WaldoABJ makes it clear that what I was looking for is not impossible, it simply is no longer manufactured by an industry that choose a different standard.

jlc


----------

